
Show HN: Feedback on our new engineering job page  Streak (YC S11) - alooPotato
http://www.streak.com/teams/engineering
======
sean_lynch
I’m assuming this is a sell page for eng candidates? I think you should
mention the big engineering challenges you have at Streak. You mention you’re
the largest Spanner user outside Google. That's a really impressive point, but
what problems are you tackling by using that?

FWIW - I don’t like that you stuffed everyone into the same t-shirt :)

------
alooPotato
Hey HN - we've recently spent a lot of time trying to make our careers page
great at Streak. We're really trying to communicate what it would be like to
be an engineer at Streak.

We'd love some feedback on whether it resonates with this community - feel
free to be harsh, we just want to make it better.

